
College Student Made a Dating Resume and It’s Kind of Incredible - deepsy
https://www.buzzfeed.com/juliareinstein/dating-resume
======
deepsy
The resume is created via Enhancv. First developer/employee here :)

------
vtasheva01
woohoo

